

Ask: how is the Obama inaugaration funded? - seshagiric

From India. I have been following the Obama campaign and the whole thing is quite inspirational.<p>It seems people have started to look up to Obama (like me) and there is a small question of how the inaugural is funded? I mean why spend so many millions in such difficult times? Do people need to purchase tickets for this?
======
smountcastle
A portion of it is funded by tax payers, the remainder must be raised by
Obama's team:
[http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/11/18/obama.fundraising.tra...](http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/11/18/obama.fundraising.transition/index.html)

------
awad
Tickets were made available to the public through their elected
representatives, free (though EXTREMELY hard to get).

